# The Bottom



## LilysDad

We all like to show off the top of our sticks, but what about the bottom. How do you like to finish it off?

Rubber crutch tip? Some kind of metal cap? Leave it plain?


----------



## cobalt

the only thing i fit on the botom of the shank is a brass ferule .I shape the shank to fit and use epoxy to attach it . Alot of people like the rubber ferrule so i fit one on top of the brass one . The brass ferule provides a lot of protection for the shank stops it from spliting in use , and i think its a must .

As long as its fitted well it should give the shank a life times protection as they are replaceable and cheap

i also think giving the shank some protection is essential , there are so many ways of doing this , most are fine its just taste .As i dont remove the bark from my shanks all i do is give it a few coats of danish oil. and never varnish it.I dont like the varnish finish as it does chip oftern lets in water penatration and the area arounfd the chip and will turn black for me it ruins the shank.

Many here will have there own way and there has been a lot of comments on it ,again down to taste


----------



## MJC4

I use the hard rubber chair tips. They are replaceable. Have replaced the one on my wife's stick about once a year.


----------



## yaxley

I just use the rubber cane tips you find in the hardware store...white and black. I only slip them on, and that way they can be easily changed/replaced.


----------



## CV3

I have used a number different of tips on sticks and canes over the year. My expearance has been that a quality rubber tip are the best for general use. They work well for light to moderate hiking with a staff and are safest for canes.


----------



## yaxley

The rubber doesn't slip as easily and also are better on floors. JMO


----------



## cobalt

Have to agree a rubber tip dosnt slip or dosnt make a noise when useing the pavment But a brass ferule attached with epoxy resin will seal the shank and prevent damage and i fit one on top of the brass one .

But for rough walking / rambling in rough country side you wont beat the brass one or even a alpine spike

A simple rubber one wears prety quickly


----------



## firie000

Metal ferules look better. My sticks are more for display so I like the "antiquey" look that the ferule gives.


----------



## Rad

I've done the rubber tips, brass and copper ferrule, rubber and spike combination, metal and rubber combination ..... As well as plain.


----------



## JJireh

I use a copper reducer for the ferrule, then add a countersunk screw on rubber washer. Looks good and non slip wherever you want to use it.


----------



## cobalt

This is one where there there are different opinions , just taste. again.

Trouble is with the rubber ferules they look clumsy and prefer the look of the heavy duty brass ones.


----------



## LilysDad

The hardware stores sell small furniture casters that are plastic and have a nail embedded. They are black or white. Possibly it could be attached through the brass ferrule.


----------



## JJireh

Need to be careful with casters, which are usually for helping things move across floors. Instead of gripping they would be slipping.


----------



## aesp1408

I have used cow horn or buffalo horn for the tip and lasted ages


----------



## Rad

aesp1408 said:


> I have used cow horn or buffalo horn for the tip and lasted ages


Got any pics?


----------



## cobalt

wouldnt have thought cow horn would be tough enough for that job, water buffalo horn mayby , but like the idea . yes pictures would be good


----------



## LilysDad

I've thought about making my own metal ones out of iron water pipe. I have a bench lathe that would turn the outside to size. Then have it open all the way through. Fit it to the stick and use a wooden wedge in the end.


----------



## cobalt

That sounds like a big job. you can get stainless steel alpine spikes great on stony/ rocky ground not to clever on soft ground'

There are also ice attchments available which have a springlocking system very basic and have a series of small spike in them for better grip .It just lifts of and locks into postition when not needed so you can carry on walking using a normal ferule


----------



## Rad

Copper fittings work well -- and you can add a spike on them if you want.


----------



## MJC4

Gotta agree with Cobalt seems like a lot of work unless your looking to use the lathe.

Also as Rad says copper or brass pipe caps make a nice finish.

I still like the rubber chair tips the best as they don't slip on a sidewalk.


----------



## cobalt

The lathe sounds good at lest you could make a unique fitment

If you decide to do it send some pics sounds like a bit of fun even tho theres a lot of work in it good luck


----------



## Rad

There are several threads on this forum that discuss different kinds of tips -- a search ought to prove profitable.


----------



## CV3

As I said I find a good quality rubber tip is the best over alaround tip. I have used this one a number of times and they work well. I did have a issue with some rocks damaging the threads the rubber tip attach to.


----------



## aesp1408

Hi who makes these and where can you get them


----------



## Rad

aesp1408 said:


> Hi who makes these and where can you get them


I don't know where CV3 gets his, but I have gotten them from Treelineusa


----------



## CV3

I also get them from Treelineusa . They offer 3 sizes in Brass and chrome. They also offer other metal tips.


----------

